# TT-RS Mods thread



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

My TT hasn't even arrived (it's being titled), but that hasn't stopped me or others from getting the mod bug. I'd like to use this thread as a place to go to collectively mod the TT/S/RS. Additionally, I'd like to establish a rating system based on 5 :thumbup: scale (the :thumbdown will serve as a negative. The :thumbup: will be given for looks, function, price and overall satisfaction.

I'll kick it off:

ASM Recaro SR-7 Advanced Edition: 
http://blog.bespokeventures.com/tag/sr-7/

Customer service and processing were top notch; thanks Ben!

Looks: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Function: TBD
Price: :thumbup::thumbup:
Overall: TBD

The Recaro's are currently enroute; however, I have to locate mounting brackets. Therefore, it may be a while before I can provide my complete thoughts on this mod. So far I can comment on price; however, that can change based on how much I end up loving or hating these seats.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*Shot(er) Shifter...Other ideas*

After rowing the gears once on a demo model, I have come to the conclusion that the TTRS short throw shifter is not at short as I like it. I have a nice short throw one on my GTI, wont work in the Audi but I have been informed that short throw shifters designed for the Golf R ( and Euro VAG AWD manuals) should work on the TTRS. 

I say this because I doubt the market is big enough for someone to search for a dedicated TTRS short throw shifter here in North America.


Currently looking at the Diesel Geek Six Sigma shift kit, have heard rave reviews about it... 

Appearance wise, the actual interior shifter will remain untouched... shift travel will be much shorter and more positive.


Interior wise, I will be going for an after market stereo large face screen to install a back up camera, I will save money by making it non GPS and using a new Ipad3 ( when they come out in late spring) as my GPS solution (probably tethered from my iphone)

Performance wise, APR Stage 1, possibly Stage 2 if they can make their exhaust sound as sweet or better as the OEM Sport Exhaust and get some performance enhancements.

Was considering a Haldex but after reading the TTRS tire comparison and review (around page 60 in the TTRS order guide threas) it seems wearing out the stock rubber and throwing on some michelin pilots will mitigate most of the understeer tendencies...

Exterior wise, RS5 style aluminum grill (repaint) with matching side aluminum mesh grill while retaining glossing black side blades ( To better contrast with the Sepang Blue... I find the black mesh and Sepang get a little lost right next to each other so am looking to to a subtle factory look change to compliment the Sepang more....


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't say enough about how nice the DG Sigma is. I've had it on the mkI for years and love it. I'm going to put it on the RS as well. Great choice and will add a nice weight to the shifting.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet, good to know BB!

How are you like the new exhaust, BTW?

How is the highway cruise for long distance driving.... fairly quiet and drone free when you want it to be?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> Sweet, good to know BB!
> 
> How are you like the new exhaust, BTW?
> 
> How is the highway cruise for long distance driving.... fairly quiet and drone free when you want it to be?


I have a review on it in the AWE post. It's spectacular though. Calm in touring mode, aggressive under boost and in track mode...best of both worlds! You can cruise in comfort all day...no droning. :thumbup:


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing some of these mods implemented. I'm contemplating a shift conversion -- just brainstorming some ideas right now. Stay tuned.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

have fun beating the seat occupant sensor, the easy way is spending $1000 on a repair kit from audi, cheaper way is being more clever or destroying your original seat 

unless you do the above you will have no airbags for passengers and a constant light on the dash 

if you get that done, you will also need resistors for the yellow airbag connectors 

power and heat connectors unplugged don't trigger any lights on the dash


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Need to prioritize: 
Seats (ordered) 

Next: 
Exuaust (APR, AWE, Akrapovic (nothing currently in the works?), Scorpion) 
Intercooler (Forge) 
Tune (APR, AWE (?), Renn Tech (?), STasis (?) 
Brakes (Brembo, Rota, OEM RS4, R8) 
Wheels (HRE, BBS, COR) 
Kit (Reiger, PPI, Pogea) 
Stage II (?) (APR turbo upgrade) 

Depending on availability, some of these mods will come prior to others, but this ^^^ is what I plan on doing over the next few months. 

I also plan on some other interior modifications, but I want to get the big things out of the way first. However, I am tempted to do some interior mods in between some of the major mods. 

I have to locate some brackets/work around for the Recaro's; does anyone have an idea where to get them?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Contact Recaro. 
I'm sure they have brackets that will work on the RS. 

If not, contact Wedge Engineering. 
I have the Wedge brackets on my daily GTI.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup: Thanks dogdrive this will prove very useful!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

dogdrive said:


> Contact Recaro.
> I'm sure they have brackets that will work on the RS.
> 
> If not, contact Wedge Engineering.
> I have the Wedge brackets on my daily GTI.


 X2 on Wedge Engineering - they are awesome. I use their brackets for my Recaro Sport's in my MKIII GTI. Here's their website, FYI they are closed either mondays or fridays. 

http://www.wedgeengineering.net


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got something tasty in the works. Does anyone know where I can find diagrams that show details on how to remove panels, etc?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

here you go http://erwin.audi.de/ 

its 5 euros per hour, i paid that, type in your vin, and anything you want to know about your car is there, including diagrams how to perform any work. 

thats where i went when i pulled my panels off, roof light and center console


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

http://erwin.audiusa.com works too. I got a 24hr pass for $35 and downloaded everything.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*Cypher Leather Racing Seats*

LOVE LOVE LOVE the TTRS Euro Racing Seats... dont think I will go out and shell $7,000 for them though:banghead: 

Anyone recommend and aftermarket alternative to them? 

how bout these guys? 


http://www.cipherauto.com/BRacing-S...r-PVC-W-White-Stitching-Pair-Sliders-Included


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Recaro Sportster CS is probably the closest you'll find to the OEM sports seats.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Recaro Sportster CS is probably the closest you'll find to the OEM sports seats.


 Absolutely.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

R5T said:


> Absolutely.


 
anyone know a good place to grab these at a competitive price? I called recaro North America and got an answering machine....


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

$1349.00 - http://www.andysautosport.com/audi/2007_9999_tt/interior/seats/racing_seats/recaro/


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> Absolutely.


 Yep, and matches the Alcathara nicely.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Yep, and matches the Alcathara nicely.


 And they will build to spec so if you want them to use Audi leather and the same Alcantara that Audi uses they'll do that too.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> And they will build to spec so if you want them to use Audi leather and the same Alcantara that Audi uses they'll do that too.


 Doesn't customer have to source the Audi leather on their own? 
I spoke to a Recaro rep and that was the info that he told me.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> And they will build to spec so if you want them to use Audi leather and the same Alcantara that Audi uses they'll do that too.


 That'd be nice instead of the vinyl they normally use.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay she's here... Trying to upload a few camera phone pics. 

Recaro's arrived as well and boy are they comfy! 

The Alcantara is so much better than it's depicted in pictures. 

The power in this little rocket is immense! It's hard not to push the go pedal. 

The Bose is okay/adequate...Siri/XM are very welcome additions. 

The ride in sport on normal roads is no bueno, regular mode is good. 

Brakes were giving me a bit of squeak mid-way home... The rotors are enormous and gorgeous; however, I can see myself upgrading the calipers in the near distant future. 

The clutch took some getting used to, stalled it (3) times. I'm used to it now though. 

Color - I made the right choice - I knew that after I saw the Daytona R8 at the dealer, but I had my doubts up until the time I saw it today. 

The photo's don't do the TT justice; they just don't. 

Initially I had a laundry list of mods, but now I'm going to shorten it up a bit, because everything is so well put together and quality. 

Exhaust - non sport - intoxicating! I'm going to continue getting used to it, but I still plan on upgrading it. 

That's it for initial impressions, more impressions (pics), details, mods, etc. to follow.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

AppleChilli said:


> Initially I had a laundry list of mods, but now I'm going to shorten it up a bit, because everything is so well put together and quality.


 Congrats! I had the same thought regarding mods, had a pretty long list but it is so very capable out of the box.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttrs photos 

How do you post photo's off of Flickr?


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

AppleChilli said:


> Ttrs photos
> 
> How do you post photo's off of Flickr?


 Never mind:


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

AppleChilli said:


> The ride in sport on normal roads is no bueno, regular mode is good.
> 
> Exhaust - non sport - intoxicating! I'm going to continue getting used to it, but I still plan on upgrading it.


 Congrats, I love Daytona! You should flapper mod it ASAP so you can hear the beautiful exhaust without needing to have it in sport mode! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5471410-TT-RS-Flapper-mod-How-To


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

bigstu said:


> Congrats, I love Daytona! You should flapper mod it ASAP so you can hear the beautiful exhaust without needing to have it in sport mode!
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5471410-TT-RS-Flapper-mod-How-To


 Thanks / thanks! I'll give it a try. :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I like your Daytona without the Titanium package very much. I seem to be in the minority here but at least on some colors, I like the "brightwork" of the standard wheels and how they match the mirrors.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice to see another DG brutha! It really is a great color in person and the way it changes color depending on lighting never gets old. The car virtually wants for nothing right out of the box, but I am loving the new exhaust and P40's. FMIC going on next week and all I can say after seeing it compared to the oem fmic is that I was reminded of the Croc Dundee bit..."that's not a knife...THIS is a knife"! Holy cow, this should prove tasty in the hot summer and for you track stars. More to come.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Nice to see another DG brutha! It really is a great color in person and the way it changes color depending on lighting never gets old. The car virtually wants for nothing right out of the box, but I am loving the new exhaust and P40's. FMIC going on next week and all I can say after seeing it compared to the oem fmic is that I reminded of the Croc Dundee bit..."that's not a knife...THIS is a knife"! Holy cow, this should prove tasty in the hot summer and for you track stars. More to come.


 As big as the Forge? This thing looks massive


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Are high post-IC intake temperatures a big performance limitation at the moment, or are mods like this just for the fun of the mod?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> Are high post-IC intake temperatures a big performance limitation at the moment, or are mods like this just for the fun of the mod?


 And what's the impact on the environment?

(Sorry, I'm just messin...:laugh


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

mtbscoTT said:


> I like your Daytona without the Titanium package very much. I seem to be in the minority here but at least on some colors, I like the "brightwork" of the standard wheels and how they match the mirrors.


 Thanks! The alu pack is hit or miss; it would be better if it were actually aluminum. The mirrors matching and complementing the entire package were a pleasant surprise. It's tasteful and classy, imo not overdone or attracting unwanted attention. I will emplore strict requirements in keeping with the common theme. More on this below. 



Black BeauTTy said:


> Nice to see another DG brutha! It really is a great color in person and the way it changes color depending on lighting never gets old. The car virtually wants for nothing right out of the box, but I am loving the new exhaust and P40's. FMIC going on next week and all I can say after seeing it compared to the oem fmic is that I reminded of the Croc Dundee bit..."that's not a knife...THIS is a knife"! Holy cow, this should prove tasty in the hot summer and for you track stars. More to come.


 Glad to be part of the fold! Your initial photo's are centerfold worthy and show just how stunning this color can be under direct sunlight. The photo's that I took were at 4pm in shade... The design of the TT with the RS kit is so stunning I could literally stare at it for hours (which I have often found myself doing via ways of this and other sites)! 



Marty said:


> Are high post-IC intake temperatures a big performance limitation at the moment, or are mods like this just for the fun of the mod?


 Not in direct relation to the above ^^^ In addition to keeping the design theme, my other goal is to try and do/implement modifications that improve function/ergonomics and increase performance. FWIW, I've read a thread on (QW) regarding the Forge IC and they raved about it and how it increased the performance compared to the stock unit. 

The main "problem" is that TTRS is so good out of the box, I cannot find much fault with it. 

I will be adding an exhaust here shortly. I'll either post my choices here or post them in the exhaust thread. Here's a teaser from Meisterschaft: http://youtu.be/ZInrxS1-QJE


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Are high post-IC intake temperatures a big performance limitation at the moment, or are mods like this just for the fun of the mod?


 It's mostly for quicker recovery from heat soak. It doesn't really add power over stock but keeps power from dropping off as the car gets hot. The stock IC is relatively efficient if there's airflow going over it but once you're in traffic it can heatsoak pretty badly and take awhile to recover.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats! 

Please post up pics of your new seats, maybe even the install if you have time. Am curious to the weight savings and how the brackets will fit into the car.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> And what's the impact on the environment?
> 
> (Sorry, I'm just messin...:laugh


 Hmm, maybe just the stock TT-RS intercooler in a landfill?  



> FWIW, I've read a thread on (QW) regarding the Forge IC and they raved about it and how it increased the performance compared to the stock unit.
> 
> The main "problem" is that TTRS is so good out of the box, I cannot find much fault with it.


 I'd love to see some real engineering data on mods from these vendors. I suspect it's in their favor that customers don't really demand this. Like you said, the car is pretty darn good out of the box.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with what John said. My experience with fmic's is that they don't add anything but rather let you keep what you have even when the going gets hot. Before adding the fmic to my mkI TT, it was shocking how quick the car was in the winter and how sluggish it could become in the summer. The fmic went a long way to remedy the situation and the performance stayed intact year round. That's all i look for from a fmic. Track rats will really see the differences though. 

I can't really compare the AWE prototype to the forge unit because I haven't seen it. It is a big boy though and the end caps are bookshelf worthy engineering quality.:thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> I will be adding an exhaust here shortly. I'll either post my choices here or post them in the exhaust thread. Here's a teaser from Meisterschaft: http://youtu.be/ZInrxS1-QJE


 Hehe, that sound mighty familiar to me!


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Hehe, that sound mighty familiar to me!


 Expensive! 

http://gthaus.com/ver3_ghprice.php?...none.gif&Submit.x=41&Submit.y=8&Submit=Submit 

Even more expensive! 

http://gthaus.com/ver3_ghprice.php?...none.gif&Submit.x=41&Submit.y=8&Submit=Submit 

I like AWEs execution better; the current product looks kind of raw, compared to what I've seen from their other exhaust for the TTS. What's up with that.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> I like AWEs execution better; the current product looks kind of raw, compared to what I've seen from their other exhaust for the TTS. What's up with that.


 Prototype vs production perhaps? They don't do anything half way, lots of R&D followed by flawless execution.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the look of the exhaust (shiny chrome), it's the wire controlling the exhaust. It doesn't look like it will hold up for the long haul. 

I like the way that AWE implemented their design with the hidden button vs. the remote for the Meisterschaft. 

It's hard work deciding which one will be the best without holding them to the task in a controlled environment and comparing the statistical/material differences between them. 

I'm waiting for one more player (APR) to come forward with their design before I make a decision on which one I like best.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

We're planning a NE G2G in the coming weeks, take the drive and experience it for yourself...from the passenger seat of course!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> I'd love to see some real engineering data on mods from these vendors. I suspect it's in their favor that customers don't really demand this. Like you said, the car is pretty darn good out of the box.


 I agree with this. I think the only place things like this become useful is for extensive track use.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> We're planning a NE G2G in the coming weeks, take the drive and experience it for yourself...from the passenger seat of course!


 When/where? I thought we agreed on Wilkes-Barre, right?


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

YYC Dubber said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Please post up pics of your new seats, maybe even the install if you have time. Am curious to the weight savings and how the brackets will fit into the car.


 Will do; I have to order the seat brackets, but I will take pics of the install. 



Black BeauTTy said:


> We're planning a NE G2G in the coming weeks, take the drive and experience it for yourself...from the passenger seat of course!


 NE GTG; I'm game! Let me know date/time/place and I'm there.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, please keep us in the loop about the NE get-together, I might fly down to check out that exhaust if you dont mind.:beer:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It's mostly for quicker recovery from heat soak. It doesn't really add power over stock but keeps power from dropping off as the car gets hot. The stock IC is relatively efficient if there's airflow going over it but once you're in traffic it can heatsoak pretty badly and take awhile to recover.


 Well, the intercooler area has gone up (so the rate of energy transfer to the air goes up), but at the same time its thermal mass has increased since there is more intercooler metal to absorb all the heat and "soak" when the car is idling. 

I could see situations where a bigger intercooler like this is worse on the street (especially stop and go traffic situations, where the bigger hunk of intercooler metal gets heat soaked and takes longer to cool down). 

Like DrDomm mentioned, mods like this are really for racing / track situations where the bigger intercooler in steady-state can take more heat out of the intake air than a smaller intercooler. But if that's not your situation (that is, you're not running the car at full throttle at speed constantly to reach a steady-state equilibrium of intake cooling / intercooler temperature), then it could actually perform worse than stock.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Well, the intercooler area has gone up (so the rate of energy transfer to the air goes up), but at the same time its thermal mass has increased since there is more intercooler metal to absorb all the heat and "soak" when the car is idling.
> 
> I could see situations where a bigger intercooler like this is worse on the street (especially stop and go traffic situations, where the bigger hunk of intercooler metal gets heat soaked and takes longer to cool down).
> 
> Like DrDomm mentioned, mods like this are really for racing / track situations where the bigger intercooler in steady-state can take more heat out of the intake air than a smaller intercooler. But if that's not your situation (that is, you're not running the car at full throttle at speed constantly to reach a steady-state equilibrium of intake cooling / intercooler temperature), then it could actually perform worse than stock.


 I've never seen any concern over a larger IC increasing heat soak. In the past for the mk1, and also data I've seen for the Forge on the RS, it's been quite the opposite. You're increasing the amount of available surface area to cool the intake charge. 

The usual concern with a large FMIC is pressure drop and increased lag which would definitely be felt more on the street than on the track.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I've never seen any concern over a larger IC increasing heat soak. In the past for the mk1, and also data I've seen for the Forge on the RS, it's been quite the opposite. You're increasing the amount of available surface area to cool the intake charge.
> 
> The usual concern with a large FMIC is pressure drop and increased lag which would definitely be felt more on the street than on the track.


 I would guess that any data taken was with massive fans blowing over the intercooler to simulate moving continuously at speed. In that case, yes more internal intercooler area in contact with the air will cool the intake charge more effectively. 

BUT if you have been sitting in traffic and you've heated that big hunk of aluminum up with no significant outside airflow, you might also more effectively heat your intake air (and it may take longer to cool that larger intercooler down once you start driving). 

These differences could be small in reality, but my point is only that things that are better on the track aren't always better on the street (at least not in all situations).


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> I would guess that any data taken was with massive fans blowing over the intercooler to simulate moving continuously at speed. In that case, yes more internal intercooler area in contact with the air will cool the intake charge more effectively.
> 
> BUT if you have been sitting in traffic and you've heated that big hunk of aluminum up with no significant outside airflow, you might also more effectively heat your intake air (and it may take longer to cool that larger intercooler down once you start driving).
> 
> These differences could be small in reality, but my point is only that things that are better on the track aren't always better on the street (at least not in all situations).


 Actually the data was taken out on the highway. It's difficult to simulate that volume of air flowing through the IC with fans on a dyno. 

It made a difference on my mk1, but that started with relatively small SMICs. Will have to see how the RS fares this summer and then go from there. Usually where it was most noticeable for me was going out and running forest/canyon roads and then stopping to regroup or take pics. Get back in the car to go again and it would be soooo slow. 

Of course, that's just my experience with upgrading to a larger IC, might be completely different based on how you use your car.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*Before you address understeer with parts.....*

CHANGE THE TIRES!

Apparently Audi went with the Toyos so we would always be in a nice safe understeer condition....

Pirelli P Zero Tires (eliminate the understeer of the OEM set)
Some (245-40-18 ) tire tests by Sportauto on the TT RS in March...

Overall Results as follows.
1. Mich Super Sport
2.Pirelli P Zero
3. Nokian ZG2
4.Bridgestone S001
5. Toyo T1 Sport
6.Dunlop Sport Maxx GT
7.Sava Intensa (budget)

Results dry
1.Mich Super Sport
2. Pirelli P Zero
3.Dunlop Sport Maxx GT
4. Bridgestone S001
5. Nokian ZG2
6. Toyo T1 sport
7. Sava Intensa

Results wet

1. Nokian ZG2
2. Toyo T1 Sport
3. Pirelli P Zero
4.Mich Super Sport
5.Bridgestone S001
6. Sava intenso
7.Dunlop Sport Maxx GT

The Mich seem really good,with precise steering feedback with consistent performance lap after lap.
The Audi seems to like the P Zero and is well balanced.
The S001 could be faster, but suffered from understeer on the Audi.
The Dunlops were good in the dry with slight understeer.
The Toyo's very good in the wet, but not too hot in the dry with lots of understeer.

*"Shows that a lot of the understeering problems with the RS depend heavily on the tire fitted"*


Credit to Man ( @ vagoc.uk) --->


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Due to the blind spot in the right rear I've procured a short term solution:

http://www.rallysportdirect.com/Nap...ar-View-Mirror-Convex-270mm&source=GoogleBase


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> CHANGE THE TIRES!
> 
> Apparently Audi went with the Toyos so we would always be in a nice safe understeer condition....
> 
> ...


I have P Zero Rosso's atm; keen for the Corsas!!


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

AppleChilli said:


> Due to the blind spot in the right rear ...


There is no spoon.

There is no blind spot.

You can and should adjust the side view mirrors to see into this 'blind spot.' That is their purpose. 
But, alas, that isn't something they teach 'merican drivers how to do as a matter of course. :banghead:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

32vSC said:


> There is no spoon.
> 
> There is no blind spot.
> 
> ...


I've got my mirrors adjusted like that and there is a blind spot for me and it's worse than it was on the mk1, I think because the C-pillars are pushed out closer to the side of the car.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I've got my mirrors adjusted like that and there is a blind spot for me and it's worse than it was on the mk1, I think because the C-pillars are pushed out closer to the side of the car.


Or... there is less yaw travel in the Mk2 side mirrors than in the Mk1. With my Mk2, the mirrors have to be _almost _at their travel limit. But, I have no blind spot in the Mk1 or either of the Mk2s.

It is possible, I suppose, that a 6'+ driver might need the seat so far back that with the limited-over-the-Mk1 yaw range that the mirrors cannot be properly adjusted to cover the rear quarters. I'll have to slide the seat back a couple of inches and see for myself.

So, I will stand corrected:

There _may _be a spoon.
There may be a blind spot.
The mirrors may not have enough yaw travel to cover the rear quarters.

If this is the case, I will, unlike with all the other times, join-in in the class action lawsuit.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

32vSC said:


> I'll have to slide the seat back a couple of inches and see for myself.


Yup. The left-side mirror does not have enough yaw range. If you're 6'+ you probably will not be able to get the mirror 'out' far enough to cover the left-rear.

Stupid, stupid Audi. :screwy: Or maybe this is a USA-only 'feature'. :thumbdown:


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

*flapper mod*

Just slid under the the car and pulled the vacuum hose off the valve and plugged it with a screw.
Now it sounds aggressive all the time


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

DaveTT, can you do a quick write-up?


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Visor Mod:

Looks: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Function: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Price: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Overall: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:










Next : I've got to remove those hideous stickers. :thumbdown:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

AppleChilli said:


> Visor Mod:
> 
> Looks: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I'm not sure I'd be so quick with that one.  Is that larger visor just stuck on the stock one?


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Marty said:


> I'm not sure I'd be so quick with that one.  Is that larger visor just stuck on the stock one?


Umm ^^^ that's the rear view mirror mod. 

The one that was recently done was the visor -- to hold sunglasses, cards, etc. (the red bands).

And yes; the looks of the mirror are highly subjective, but it works like a charm. :laugh:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

AppleChilli said:


> Umm ^^^ that's the rear view mirror mod.
> 
> The one that was recently done was the visor -- to hold sunglasses, cards, etc. (the red bands).
> 
> And yes; the looks of the mirror are highly subjective, but it works like a charm. :laugh:


Oops yeah I meant mirror. :screwy:


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Got an unexpected delivery today. Scored these off of Jason cool: thanks man) : HRE C93 9 x 9.5 brushed and polished 2" lip in the front and 3" in the rear. Cannot wait to get these installed, but I've been very busy with work, so I'll have to see when I can squeeze some time in. Stay tuned, lot's more to come!

Looks:
Function:
Price:
Overall:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh man, I love those and can't wait to see them in person next month! 9.5 with what offset? The staggared lip is going to look great.:thumbup:


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Oh man, I love those and can't wait to see them in person next month! 9.5 with what offset? The staggared lip is going to look great.:thumbup:


Yes; here they are on Jason's TTS: I had the lips polished to give them a different look:


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

APR tune: I received the car back yesterday evening after having the remap done. The impression that I received from the installer at GDP in Lorton was smooth "the power was so smooth". Mind you I had recently learned that they did extensive modifications to a TTS to include "water meth" and it is putting out +400hp. He stated the remapped TTRS is much faster and smoother. 

I cannot emphasize how much I like the newly remapped TTRS. The delivery of power is smooth and effortless. The way that it seems always in the ready is phenomenal! On of the things that I loved about the PASM system that Porsche employs is it's ability to be all things at any given time. The APR puts me one step closer to achieving that ability, because it allows you to have power on tap without the need to be in sport mode. If you need the added cornering, just push the button and wahla it's there. 

That leads me to the next thing that I think will wake this car up even more - a free flowing exhaust. With this mod, I can feel that more power is there in the waiting, but there is a bottleneck. 

I've been looking at a few, but haven't been able to decide on which to invest into as of yet; the jury's still out. As far as the APR tune : it's a home run! 

Looks: N/A 
Function: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
Price: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
Overall: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> APR tune: I received the car back yesterday evening after having the remap done. The impression that I received from the installer at GDP in Lorton was smooth "the power was so smooth". Mind you I had recently learned that they did extensive modifications to a TTS to include "water meth" and it is putting out +400hp. He stated the remapped TTRS is much faster and smoother.
> 
> I cannot emphasize how much I like the newly remapped TTRS. The delivery of power is smooth and effortless. The way that it seems always in the ready is phenomenal! On of the things that I loved about the PASM system that Porsche employs is it's ability to be all things at any given time. The APR puts me one step closer to achieving that ability, because it allows you to have power on tap without the need to be in sport mode. If you need the added cornering, just push the button and wahla it's there.
> 
> ...


 Great to hear! The G2G should be a great opportunity for us to compare and contrast many different setups on this car. We have 8 TTRS's coming in various states of tune!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so noticeably faster? it was smooth stock too... 

and about the sport button, it didn't add any more power if thats what you are saying


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> so noticeably faster? it was smooth stock too...
> 
> and about the sport button, it didn't add any more power if thats what you are saying


 Yes; noticeably faster from about 3-3.5 rpm. All in all it feels like a different car; it was a fast car without the tune; with the remap it's a beast. I haven't done any launches out of first gear, but I have taken it up to 4500 rpms (well below the threshold) and this thing flies. It's grin inducing all of the time. I had 749 miles when I dropped it off 756 when I picked it up and 856 the evening that I picked her up. 

In regards to the sport button : the car reacts differently in normal mode than in sport. At first I didn't think that it would make a difference with the car being stick and all, but it did. Outside of the suspension firming up, Im not sure what happens with the throttle response, etc when you press the sport button. I know in the Porsche in sports mode, it changes the suspension and response - I experienced the same in the Audi. 

Now it's on all the time and all the button does is firm up the suspension, which is fine with me; hope this helps explain my thoughts more?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

yes sports mode changes throttle response, but not power, and stiffer suspension, possibly firmer steering but not sure about this one


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

So the APR tune has the sport response throttle on all the time? I was hoping they'd do the opposite


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

no i was talking about being stock, but apr said they have left it sharper throttle in sport mode as it was before


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

*Contemplating Selling Wheels (and tires)*

I will be selling the stock wheels and (possibly) tires (contemplating holding onto them as they only have +1071 miles). 

Also, I came across a good deal (+ $70.00 rebate) for Michelins Pilot Super Sports; my next tire/mod. If anyone is interested in TTRS parts (steering wheel or standard rotor wheels) let me know. 

As far as the deal on the Michelin Pilot Super Sports, PM me and I will forward the details. Not sure about posting for sale or links for sales on the board. The tire have to be purchased by March 24, 2012 to take advantage of the $70.00 rebate.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

yes i ordered some off tire rack, sent my rebate in already  

so how is that chip working out for you??


----------



## NoPasaran (Feb 29, 2012)

I have Forge FMIC installed for a year now. It recovers pretty well when driving during summer in slow city traffic and then going out on the highway.
Still, the car is hot. I pull the long rubber seal at the base of the windshield underneath the bonnet, lets a bit of hot air come out. Also makes the chirping noises more pronounced but one also hear the engine much more, even when windows are closed.

Anyone knows what the small radiator in one of the side inlets in the front skirt is for?


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

NoPasaran said:


> Still, the car is hot. I pull the long rubber seal at the base of the windshield underneath the bonnet, lets a bit of hot air come out.


The car is hot = Is this under normal driving or under track conditions? 

Does removing the rubber seal allow more dirt and elements (rain, snow, etc.) to enter the engine bay?


----------



## NoPasaran (Feb 29, 2012)

I had a tuned Golf GTI before the TT RS and the first thing I noticed when I opened the bonnet of TT RS after I drove it home that December day is how hot the engine is compared to GTI. 
it surely runs hot, that 5-pot, and the air intake pipe goes right above the turbo, so when you do not have a flow, especially on summer days, the air going into the engine is hot.
I do not track the car at all, but I do drive in the mountains in the summer, the oil heats up to 115C.
I do not know if pulling the "rubber snake" helps much in normal conditions, I just do it to have a bit of hot air escape the natural way - up. 
There was a post somewhere where it was shown that on track that little hands-on mode is beneficial, the oil temp drops noticeable.
Maybe JohnLZ7W can expand on this, I think it was him who posted a link to benefits once upon a time.
I do not see more dust getting in, anyway, the dust flyes in from the front. In terms of rain or snow - no problem! It is not like you open a big hole pulling the rubber seal, first of all it is under the bonnet, the hole is rather a small opening between the bonnet and the plastic, and that plastic is high enough that no water can get into the engine (you can even jet-wash the car without problems, unless you point the jet straight at the spot, of course).


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Update 



AppleChilli said:


> Got an unexpected delivery today. Scored these off of Jason cool: thanks man) : HRE C93 9 x 9.5 brushed and polished 2" lip in the front and 3" in the rear. Cannot wait to get these installed, but I've been very busy with work, so I'll have to see when I can squeeze some time in. Stay tuned, lot's more to come!
> 
> Looks: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Function: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...












I've got to give her a good wash and take some better pics, but here's ^^^ a good one for now. The straight on shot does not show the amount of detail incorporated into this wheel. There's no rub, no shake, no spacers. The dynamics haven't been thoroughly tested, but my initial impressions are that I can immediately tell that they've improved. More to come!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

*Apr chip stage 1*

Just noticed APR has a 15% off sale till late April... 

I am highly considering the APR stage 1 chip; can my diveline and clutch/gearbox and everything else cope with this??? 

APR assured me that it can unless I abuse it (i.e clutch dumps etc), which I NEVER do! But I am worried If i take off from the lights and do a quick change to 2nd gear from redline that something is going to break or snap.. 

What's everyones thoughts?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTRS Plus*

*looks like I wont need to repaint the grill after all*  










http://www.autoblog.com/2012/03/06/2012-audi-tt-rs-plus-geneva-2012/ 


This is exactly what I think is missing for darker coloured TTRS' out there.... Funny they showed it on a red one, I find the brighter colors look great with the standard glossy black grill. 

This RS5 style matte aluminum grill will be my first mod purchase; it will look killer on the Panther/Phantom, Sepang and Daytona cars! 

All it needs is a trip to the body shop and color match the lower grills!


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, I like those wheels. 

For a long time I have promised myself that all mods will go in to the go and not the show...those wheels are turning me round... 

Tell me more about the 'stagger'. Can you also share more pix...I suppose I could let go of the notion that the car must look OEM with those wheels being the only obvious non-OEM item.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

AppleChilli - Love those wheels! Probably the best looking set I've seen on a TTRS. Can I ask what they weigh? 

I think they'd look even better painted charcoal though!  

FWIW - I've got Michelin Pilot Sport PS2's on my car (factory). The grip levels are immense.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh - and seeing as we're talking mods. 

Here's my couple... 

Milltek Catback. 

It's a little bit louder than stock - but not quite as loud as I'd like it. A bit more power released, but not significant either. 

Looks: N/A 
Function: :thumbup::thumbup: 
Price: :thumbup: 
Overall: :thumbup: 

Wagner Intercooler 

Am sure there was a little bit of extra power to be had, but I don't think these cars run enough boost for it to really stress the intercooler when they're out on the road. 

Looks: N/A 
Function: :thumbup::thumbup: 
Price: :thumbup: 
Overall: :thumbup: 

Finally, my tune... After having both an MC-Chip tune (which was rubbish), and an APR one (which felt really good, but my results at the strip didn't back it up - a sensor fault was found later to be the potential fault), I ended up buying software/hardware to tune the car myself. 

End result - somwhere between 410 and 425hp (we can't do wheel->flywheel power conversions over here).... Car is amazing. For those of you with a TTRS untuned, do yourself a favour and get that sorted immediately. 

I imagine between the GIAC and APR tunes there probably isn't much in it (although 115mph from the APR tune suggests it's very healthy - I only achieved 111mph from my MC-Chip "400hp" tune). 

Looks: N/A 
Function: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: (Best mod yet). 
Price: Friggen expensive!!! 
Overall: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Cheers, 
matt


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

YYC Dubber said:


> *looks like I wont need to repaint the grill after all*
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2012/03/06/2012-audi-tt-rs-plus-geneva-2012/
> 
> ...


 I like the blacked out look; however, I'd have to see it in person first to make a final judgement. Also, the side air ducts should match the grill, IMO that would give it a more uniform appeal. Now that I think of it the aluminum package wouldn't hurt either...who is willing to give it a shot?


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

jibbed said:


> AppleChilli - Love those wheels! Probably the best looking set I've seen on a TTRS. Can I ask what they weigh?
> 
> I think they'd look even better painted charcoal though!
> 
> FWIW - I've got Michelin Pilot Sport PS2's on my car (factory). The grip levels are immense.


 Thanks jibbed! You're right; a little color would go a long way, but I couldn't decide on the whether to match or go matte or... I ended up deciding to go the expensive route and see how I like these, then add color to them later, possibly over the winter when I throw on a winter set or stand pat. There is a color that I do want, but I don't think that it's still being made by the folks at over iputinWork, it's called Burning Black (BKB) or possibly custom Daytona. 

I can't wait to try out the PS2 - darn shame the TTRS didn't come with them as standard!


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Ahh - that makes sense! Very nice in any case. Pics when it they're finished. Did you know what they weigh? 

My car came with the PS2's from new... Seems Audi just threw whatever tire they could get their hands on cheap to fit to the car. 

Cheers, 
matt


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

996cab said:


> Ohh, I like those wheels.
> 
> For a long time I have promised myself that all mods will go in to the go and not the show...those wheels are turning me round...
> 
> Tell me more about the 'stagger'. Can you also share more pix...I suppose I could let go of the notion that the car must look OEM with those wheels being the only obvious non-OEM item.


 Thanks 996cab! Let me tell you it's more than looks. I believe the C93's in 19 x 9.5 weight in 21.6 pounds. The stagger is 2 inch lip in the front and then a stepped look 3 inch in the rear. There's plenty of clearance for a BBK and such. I took a few photos today and I will upload them later today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

HRE C93 19 x 9.5 Front wheel: 
 
Front wheel by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

HRE C93 19 x 9.5 Rear wheel with stepped lip: 
 
Rear wheel by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

I don't know if you can see from the pictures, but there is plenty of clearance for the brakes, etc. May decide to upgrade these in the distant future.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

*Nothing like a clean car and a nice sunny day!*

 
IMG_4643 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4646 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4676 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4675 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4670 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4669 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4668 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4642 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4640 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4639 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4633 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4624 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4591 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4589 by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

 
IMG_4600 by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Getting a White TTRS with the black grill and ducts. Going with black badging on the rear of the car(black on white) but instead of blacking out the front badging and having it blend into the grill color I am thinking about white badging on the grill(white on black). I think it woud look good and just wondered if anyone had any thoughts on that or has seen it some where.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Quisp said:


> Getting a White TTRS with the black grill and ducts. Going with black badging on the rear of the car(black on white) but instead of blacking out the front badging and having it blend into the grill color I am thinking about white badging on the grill(white on black). I think it woud look good and just wondered if anyone had any thoughts on that or has seen it some where.


 I've seen a few with black or black chrome rings, but not white on black. 

Here are a few white TT/TTRS: 
 
White w/ Recaro TT by AppleChilli, on Flickr 
 
Red white and black TT by AppleChilli, on Flickr 
 
Modded TT by AppleChilli, on Flickr 
 
Runaway TT by AppleChilli, on Flickr 
 
Alpil TT by AppleChilli, on Flickr 
 
White TT by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

White and Black TT with detached rings and a what appears to be white OSIR badge: 
 
D-Stimmer White TT by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

I'm not a fan of the fake side blades or the eyelids, but there are quite a few nice modifications done here. The brake coolers and the red seat belts, as well as the wheels are nice additions.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. I think i will try it with the witerings. Did a photoshop and it didnt loo bad. Now trying to pick ot some wheels is going to be tough to do but there are worse things i could be doing. 
Leaning towards a 5 or 7 spoke posssibly split spoke. There are quite a fe choices but I think I iwll waituntil the car gerts here and see it in person. 
Since it is all wheel drive(my first) I have read that staggered setup is a bad thing and I need to get the same all around. That could have its benefits is the cost of the wheeels and tires. The rear tires and wheeels usually are higher when you get in the 19 x10 or 10.5. 
Anyone have any experience wiwth Stasis? Dont think they have anything got for this one yet and they seem to be a bit pricier but they keep te warranty()like Dinan for BMWs)


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

AppleChilli said:


> I've seen a few with black or black chrome rings, but not white on black.
> 
> Here are a few white TT/TTRS:


 What kind of seats are those?


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Quisp said:


> What kind of seats are those?


 Recaro SR-11


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Quisp said:


> Thanks for the pics. I think i will try it with the witerings. Did a photoshop and it didnt loo bad. Now trying to pick ot some wheels is going to be tough to do but there are worse things i could be doing.
> Leaning towards a 5 or 7 spoke posssibly split spoke. There are quite a fe choices but I think I iwll waituntil the car gerts here and see it in person.
> Since it is all wheel drive(my first) I have read that staggered setup is a bad thing and I need to get the same all around. That could have its benefits is the cost of the wheeels and tires. The rear tires and wheeels usually are higher when you get in the 19 x10 or 10.5.
> Anyone have any experience wiwth Stasis? Dont think they have anything got for this one yet and they seem to be a bit pricier but they keep te warranty()like Dinan for BMWs)


 Can you post your photo-shop, I'd be interested in seeing how it turned out. 

As far as the stagger: The wheels share the same size tire all 255/35/19, so if I'd like I could rotate the tires, not the wheels. I'd do not believe a 19 x 10 or 10.5 will fit, you may want to reach out to some of the wheel experts to find out if that's possible. 

The OEM's are a perfect match for the TTRS and complement the car well. You can't go wrong staying where you are until you ready to make a decision.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> Can you post your photo-shop, I'd be interested in seeing how it turned out.
> 
> As far as the stagger: The wheels share the same size tire all 255/35/19, so if I'd like I could rotate the tires, not the wheels. I'd do not believe a 19 x 10 or 10.5 will fit, you may want to reach out to some of the wheel experts to find out if that's possible.
> 
> The OEM's are a perfect match for the TTRS and complement the car well. You can't go wrong staying where you are until you ready to make a decision.


 Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday! We'll have a little HRE comparo.:thumbup:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

AppleChilli said:


> Can you post your photo-shop, I'd be interested in seeing how it turned out.
> 
> As far as the stagger: The wheels share the same size tire all 255/35/19, so if I'd like I could rotate the tires, not the wheels. I'd do not believe a 19 x 10 or 10.5 will fit, you may want to reach out to some of the wheel experts to find out if that's possible.
> 
> The OEM's are a perfect match for the TTRS and complement the car well. You can't go wrong staying where you are until you ready to make a decision.


 AppleChilli's wheels have staggered offset, not width. 
I personally wouldn't call them staggered when they are the same size and width all around. 
19x10 and 19x10.5 will definitely fit with the right offset. 

As far as being REAL staggered sizes, haldex can handle it as long as the tire rotation is less than 3% 
Find a tire calculator and you can find out the difference on 2 different sizes of tyres. 
For example, 215/35/19 and 225/35/19 have 1.3% difference in rolling diameter.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Orange TT w/ wing by AppleChilli, on Flickr 

Wonder if they make the lower part in carbon fiber?


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

RaceTech seats by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Rear seat delete by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Seat delete TT and buckets by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Rear seat delete TT by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Grey/ grey TT ceramic by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

OK that rear seat delete is freaking cool. Any more info on that? I plan on doing some sort of rear seat delete on my car when it comes in and this one looks great! 

Edit: I checked the oemplus site and saw it under the MK1 TT section, but not under the MK2 TT section. Looks like it fits in the MK2 though. I would love some more info about this.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Simply the best wheels for the TT RS, OZ Ultraleggera's 9x19" ET/Offset 42.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Craac said:


> OK that rear seat delete is freaking cool. Any more info on that? I plan on doing some sort of rear seat delete on my car when it comes in and this one looks great!
> 
> Edit: I checked the oemplus site and saw it under the MK1 TT section, but not under the MK2 TT section. Looks like it fits in the MK2 though. I would love some more info about this.


 Pm sent. 

I used to have a ton of information on this mod, but no longer.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> Pm sent.
> 
> I used to have a ton of information on this mod, but no longer.


 OO!! 

Tell me more!!!


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

I've thought about doing this mod, but I need the option of having the rear seats. 

There are a few pics floating around the webs that have bought the kit or manufactured one of their own. Here's a couple links: 

http://m.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=10036 

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=98624&start=15 

I believe OEM plus has this for sale on their site, but it costs $$.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Seat delete mk1 by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Mk1 seat delete by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Orange TTS by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Orange TTS rear seat delete by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

White TTRS by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Close Close TTRS by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

COR TT White by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

White TT 5 star wheels by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

*R8 Shiftgate*

A while back I was interested in retrofitting an R8 Shiftgate into my TTRS. I've seen it crop up on the uk forum, but it's not the same as the one that I had in mind.

In early prototypes the R8 had the same reverse as the TTRS; however, that is no the case for the production model. 

The other problem is that company that I reached out to does not have the interest in making more that a one off. That would be an issue if anyone else is interested in doing this, which I think others would; right?

I need to gauge interest in this and if I can convince the manufacturer to make a few then they would need me to disassemble my Shiftgate and let them have it for three weeks. That would put me out of a vehicle for a good while, but I'm interested in taking on for the team on this one. Would like to hear some thoughts on this...


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

TT console by AppleChilli, on Flickr

Automatic, but you get the idea


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

TT console underneath by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

TT console side view by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

R8 Shiftgate by AppleChilli, on Flickr

Current R8 shiftegate


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

R8 Shiftgate prototype by AppleChilli, on Flickr

This is the prototype. 

The procedure will be hard to duplicate for the TTRS because of the implementation of the integrated boot and the fact that the R8 has a completely different approach when it comes to its manual.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

TTRS shifter by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

TTRS Shiftgate by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Not sure which lip this is, but I like it!


Orange TT front lip by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking mighty slick in white:

White TT lip wheel by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

A chrome wrap...

Totally dynamic TT by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

AppleChilli said:


> The other problem is that company that I reached out to does not have the interest in making more that a one off. That would be an issue if anyone else is interested in doing this, which I think others would; right?


Not me. My first impression driving an R8 V10 with the gated shifter was how clunky it felt to me. I know it's traditional and looks cool but I just didn't like the feel of it. 
Granted the car I drove was just out of PDI with very low mileage on it, I would imagine it limbers up with time.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Not me. My first impression driving an R8 V10 with the gated shifter was how clunky it felt to me. I know it's traditional and looks cool but I just didn't like the feel of it.
> Granted the car I drove was just out of PDI with very low mileage on it, I would imagine it limbers up with time.


I drove a Gallardo on the track with that style gate. I thought it was horrible IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

AppleChilli said:


> Not sure which lip this is, but I like it!
> 
> 
> Orange TT front lip by AppleChilli, on Flickr


The front lip is from www.hofele.com .


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I saw these seats on the net and they look pretty cool but does anyone have them and what do you think about them?
http://www.auto-types.com/images/_autonews/2013-Audi-TT-RS-Plus-front-seats_81.jpg


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

I've got them in mine. They're excellent! 









http://imageshack.us/f/820/dsc0047tdl.jpg/


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

jibbed said:


> I've got them in mine. They're excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead:Oh yes, they will be mine. Someday...they will be...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Best seats out there.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

I might be a bit biased - but I agree! 



R5T said:


> Best seats out there.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

those seats look awesome but for $8k I can get a tune, wheels and tires. If i stumble across some money somewhere i would do it but cant justify it right now


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

*Back from VIR & Fresh Detail*


Fresh Detail by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Fresh Detail 3 by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Fresh Detail 4 by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Next identified desire : upgrade the inter cooler! Under normal conditions I wouldn't even have noticed, but I know now that this will be the next thing that gets done. Additionally, I'm going to add some sway bars. It has been discussed, now it's time to do some digging and find out which IC is the right one for the job!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

you missed the pipes, they are half black


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I am trying to post a photoshop of a TT RS with White badge on front grill but cant figure out how to post a picture. No add album or manage attachments option anywhere that I see so I made it my porfile piture. Not a great job at photoshopping and a little small but....


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Quisp said:


> but cant figure out how to post a picture. No add album or manage attachments option anywhere


 You have to upload your pictures to a third party site like Photobucket, then link them here via the "Insert image" icon.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

AppleChilli said:


> Visor Mod:
> 
> Looks: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Function: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


How did you get your mirror to stay in place?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

He sold the car.


----------



## 51split (Dec 19, 2006)

I think I have his car. Daytona Grey, tech package, APR Stage 1 (now stage 2). I got it from Porsche of Arlington in Jan-12


----------



## 51split (Dec 19, 2006)

Gray not Grey:screwy:


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

51split said:


> I think I have his car. Daytona Grey, tech package, APR Stage 1 (now stage 2). I got it from Porsche of Arlington in Jan-12


Nice, I was watching it on cars.com for quite a while. The dealer originally posted it up there with the HREs on it. Then, like a couple weeks later, I noticed that they replaced the HREs with stock wheels and jacked their asking price up like 3 grand. I hope you were able to get a reasonable deal out of them.


----------



## NSYTTRS (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm told that DG doesnt make the Sigma 6 for the TTRS..... anyone know anything different?


----------



## adamTTRS (Jan 28, 2013)

*Performance at VIR*

Hey AppleChilli,

I was wondering how the car performed at VIR? What track configuration did you run? What is your driving skill level? What organization did you run with? 

I am really looking forward to my TTRS being faster around the track than my Carrera S!

Thanks for the info and any video would be great!

Adam



AppleChilli said:


> Fresh Detail 3 by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## 51split (Dec 19, 2006)

I purchased this car in Jan-13. I plan on taking it to VIR in May. I'll probably replace the rear sway and brakes


----------



## adamTTRS (Jan 28, 2013)

*Track Performance*

Oh, Have you done any events or will this be your first. My first with the car will be Summit Point in April.

I am hoping to be about 2 seconds faster than my 05 Carrera S.


----------

